# ABT's...Pork Shot's and Moinks...Good Grub!



## chef jimmyj (Jan 2, 2012)

I had to throw some of these together for snacking while the Rib Roast was working...The ABT's are half and half ex-sharp Cheddar and Pepper Jack...The Pork Shot's are Kielbasa and the Moinks are made with Sausage...They came out great...








Two hours at 225*F with Hickory...The ABT's...All HOT and MELTY>>>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











The Pork Shot's and Moinks...







And some Money Shot's For the Old Guy's with Bad Eye's!



















This MES 40 sure is SOOO MUCH EASIER than Baby Sitting the Charcoal Fired New Braunsfel Horizontal!!!

Thanks for checking these out...JJ


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks great, CJJ!  Awesome eats!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks incredible JJ. Having fun with the new smoker & new camera too, aren't we?

How about some close ups?


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Jimmy J excellent looking food!

Gene


----------



## venture (Jan 2, 2012)

Excellent food!

And that camera is taking some super close ups!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking good Jimmy. The girls must have taken the pics we can actually see them LOL


----------



## rdknb (Jan 2, 2012)

looks so good


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 2, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Looking good Jimmy. The girls must have taken the pics we can actually see them LOL


Cheffie Daughter Casey is taking the pictures with her new Christmas present...I was indulging in the Killian's Irish Red...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Jan 2, 2012)

Those look awful.  Awfully delicious JJ.................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 3, 2012)

all looks great! pork shots,  just cant get enough of them. got some in my lunch box today :biggrin:


----------



## alelover (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great JJ. Great pics. Looks like she got her a nice camera there.


----------



## sqwib (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome job Jimmy, Thanks for sharing


----------

